# Puppy won't eat



## Halen (Feb 16, 2007)

A friend of mine just got a 7 week old puppy (not a GSD) and he will not eat. Is this normal the first day at a new home? Is 7 weeks a little young to separate from mom? What should she do? He won't drink either. Other than that, she says he seems normal. I'm not sure what to tell her!


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

I would think that seven weeks is too young to be seperated from the mother, but that is my opinion. When Apollo came home, he didn't eat much the first day home, but he did eat some. Can you mix the food with something really tastey that may promote the dog to eat?


----------



## Halen (Feb 16, 2007)

She even tried little pieces of chicken. No luck. I hope tomorrow will be better. 

By the way, when do pups wean from their moms?


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Too young, best is 9 weeks - poor puppy









How about some warm baby ceral- Put her finger in the bowl and have the pup taste her finger, see if the pup will suck on it and just keep feeding from her finger. I would also see a vet for a check up. Keep that baby warm and hope all works out OK.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Everyone that I know weans their puppies before 7 weeks. By 7 weeks of age, the pup SHOULD have been eating "food" for several weeks. He is plenty old enough to be seperated from the mother. (While 8 or more weeks may be better to bring them to a new home, 7 weeks IS old enough to be eating and drinking with NO nursing from the dam. )

Is your friend feeding the same thing as the breeder?

By 7 weeks my pup and the rest of the litter were eating dry kibble.

What kind of puppy is it? Is it a "regular sized" dog or a little tiny breed?


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

7 weeks is to young to leave mom. They shouldn't be seperated until 8-9 weeks at the earliest. They don't normally get weaned from mom until 6 weeks. That is the average. Poor pup. I would try the baby cereal also and snuggle with the pup.
Where did they get the pup from?? A breeder??


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Some pups are very stressed in a new home. Is the food the same that the breeder fed? How was the breeder feeding the pups- still making the food soggy, mush or dry?

Legally in PA you can "transfer ownership" of pups at 7 weeks but I prefer 8 to 9 weeks so they have time to learn doggie manners from their mother and siblings. Pups begin weaning 3.5-4.5 weeks of age but still hit up the milk bar any chance they get.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

tell your friend to take the pup to the Vet. you want to make sure that he doesn't have worms and you want to make sure it's not sick. is your friend feeding the same food the pup had previously? tell your friend to make the food yummy. it's the pups first day home. it has to adjust. maybe it misses it's litter mates and old surroundings. make sure your friend takes the pup to the immediately. good luck to your friend and the pup.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Emma did the same thing when she came home, the only thing she would eat was a bit of milk or egg (scrambled, no salt, pepper or anything) mixed in her kibble, she ate that for a few days and then went on to normal puppy food. Best wishes to your friend!


----------



## Halen (Feb 16, 2007)

The puppy started eating the next day. They have taken him to the vet for his first shots. So all is well. Thanks for your advice!!


----------

